# APR Winter Sale [Now till Jan 7th], New Product Development and Motorsport News!



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

The holiday season has lots of news on the horizon from APR. APR Motorsport will enter the 2011 season with a fresh new vehicle in the Grand-Am Continental Tire Sports Car Challenge. This year plan to have 4 cars entering the ST and GS classes. The vehicles are as follows: 

*GS Class* 

APR Motorsport Audi B8 S4 3.0T FSI Quattro 6MT 

*ST Class* 

APR Motorsport VW MK6 GTI 2.0 TSI 6MT - 4 Door - NEW for 2011! 
APR Motorsport VW MK6 GTI 2.0 TSI 6MT - 2 Door 
APR Motorsport VW MK5 GTI 2.0T FSI 6MT - 2 Door 

Wish us luck again this year and come watch us race! Check our events calendar for race dates. And, as always, for up to the minute race weekend details, follow our Facebook Page! 

Next on the APR winter agenda is a list of new products sure to please many customers. Planned for a December and early January release are the following products: 



*APR 2.0 TSI K04 Turbocharger System* which is an affordable compact turbocharger system capable of delivering a large punch without damaging your wallet. 


*TT-RS 2.5 TFSI ECU Upgrade* in several octanes delivering a maximum of 150 HP MORE THAN STOCK. 


*C6 RS6 5.0 TFSI ECU Upgrade* in several octanes delivering an insane 237HP and 299 FT-LBS of torque MORE THAN STOCK. 


*TDI Carbonio Carbon Fiber Intake System* which is a fully sealed ram air system, similar in appearance to the TSI intake system. 


*FSI Stage 2 Intake System* which is a full intake system for the 2.0T FSI with integrated oval MAF housing, ram air enclosed intake plenum, heat shield and DV relocation recirculation bung. 


*S5 Stage 3 Supercharger System* designed to completely transform the 4.2L FSI V8 into a track hero. 

 

APR has many more projects planned for the near future so keep an eye on our website www.goapr.com and our facebook fan page for the latest news! 

*NOW ON TO THE SALE!* 

The APR product line is on sale for the holiday season from ECU upgrades all the way to Stage 3 turbocharger/supercharger systems. 

*APR ECU Sale* 

- All 2.0 TFSI/TSI and 2.7T: *$599 Fully Loaded* or *$549 Single Program Only* 

- All 1.8T: *$499 Fully Loaded* or *$449 Single Program Only* 

- All 2.5L I5, 2.8L 24v VR6, 3.2L VR6: *$100 Off Fully Loaded* or *$50 Off Single Program Only* 

- All 4.2L V8, B7 RS4 & S5 4.2L FSI V8, S6 FSI V10: *$100 Off* 

- All Porsche, Audi R8 V8 & V10, S6 V10, RS6 V8T: *10% Off* 

- All S4/S5 3.0 TFSI V6: *Free Shipping* to and from APR! Please call for a free shipping box. 

- All Existing APR software customers may upgrade to a fully loaded ECU for *$149* 

*A Fully Loaded ECU Includes your Choice of 4 of the Following Programs:* 
-	Stock Mode :: Exact Original Mapping and Performance 
-	91 Octane Performance 
-	93 Octane Performance 
-	100 Octane Performance 

-	Valet Mode :: Limits RPMs and Power Output 
*A Fully Loaded ECU Also Includes:* 
-	Fault Code Erase :: Erases Fault ECU Fault Codes 
-	Security Lockout :: Locks Advanced Functionality of Cruise Control, Password Protected 
-	Anti-Theft :: Disables Throttle to Render Vehicle Inoperable, Password Protected 


*APR Hardware Sale* 

- APR Stage 3 Supercharger/Turbocharger and K04 Turbocharger Systems: *10% Off* 

- APR Carbonio Carbon Fiber Intake Systems: *10% Off* 

- APR Exhaust Systems: *10% Off* 

- APR Intercooler Systems: *10% Off* 

- APR Bipipe: *10% Off* 

- APR R1 Diverter Valves: *10% Off* 

- APR High Pressure Fuel Pumps & Rebuilds: *10% Off* 

- APR Motorsport Hoses: *10% Off* 

- All other APR Motorsport Products: *10% Off* 

- DXD Clutches and Flywheels: *Free Shipping* 

- Brembo Brake Systems: *Free Shipping* 



This sale applies to all North American Customers and North American Dealers. 

Please visit www.goapr.com or follow us on facebook for the latest news! 

Find a local dealer with our APR Dealer Locator tool. 

Thank you and *GOAPR*!


----------

